# Pcola Pierr 3/8



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing but a bunch of wind out the East and muddy water. It looks like the next couple days are going to be nasty but hopefully it will clear up a little bit! No fish seen today, just some people at the end trying their luck on that first Cobe.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Thanx


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## grubZ850 (Feb 22, 2011)

actually my friend and i seen a flash from a fish that looked like a king...! also seen sum baby bo's or speedos N sum jacks


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report, keep em coming on the days your working. See if you can get the other people that work there to post em on the days your off.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report, you taking a minute to post a report is awesome.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

:thumbup:Thanks for the report pretty cool of ya:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Any updates on your reports?

thx for posting the first one.


----------

